# Buddy's pf diary



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Thought it would be fun to start a diary thread on here for Buddy. I'll put everything he did in here.

Today wI fed him he walked straight over to his bowl for the first time, then he followed me while Zi got his lead. When I eventually got the lead on a very giddy Buddy we went into the garden. Buddy did what he needed to do. I went inside shut the back door cleaned his paws put him down, then off came his lead. Spent a few minutes trying to get his lead out of his mouth had to give him the one chew toy he has which worked then I went out to pick up after him tied the bag put it in the right bin. Then we had a play session. We tried sit but that will take time. 

He is being registered with the vets just a few minutes away today. Then come his vaccines which I'm not looking forward too and his being chipped and neutered when he is old enough. We've just had cuddles.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Are we going to have any pictures in this diary?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It's good to hear he's doing well....I second Rona's request for cute puppy photos .


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Agree with Rona. Were going to need pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

rona said:


> Are we going to have any pictures in this diary?


Yes we'll have pics of him in this diary when the computer wants to stop playing up. Think he's tired himself out as I was playing with him he got very excited tugging his toy lol. He is asleep now.


Dogless said:


> It's good to hear he's doing well....I second Rona's request for cute puppy photos .


let u sort that computer out lol.


Paula07 said:


> Agree with Rona. Were going to need pics.


there will be pics of him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad its going well Dan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad its going well Dan.


He is a great puppy. Uh oh got to go he needs the toilet again not quite tie but he needs to go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

He has just been barking for no reason but I stopped him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Buddy had his first accident this morning, only a bit thouh.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning Dan; just one accident is still good going!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats still good though Dan, they will have a few here and there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm expecting a few more accidents quite. Few more. Got him some chew toys and chew treats including a kong he went mad for lol. He's just been barking lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Buddy here. I've enjoyed my kong still got a few treats to get out of it. I just ate all my tea. When I get too excited I have an accident, I love my mummy. Mummy says I have go for a doo doo because I've only done wee wee's today. When mummy has had her tea I'll go in the garden and try and do one like a good puppy.

Yours
Buddy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They usually need to go Dan after drinking eating playing and sleeping especially so make sure you get him out then too. When they play they dont often realise they need to go so often have accidents.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They usually need to go Dan after drinking eating playing and sleeping especially so make sure you get him out then too. When they play they dont often realise they need to go so often have accidents.


He's going for his last toilet trip soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Buddy here. My mummy says had no accident and that's good however she says she didn't ask me to bark and wake her up. She says me and my terrier trait but she still loves me. I take my food out of my bowl and eat it on my mat. My mummy is great.

From Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy here. My mummy says had no accident and that's good however she says she didn't ask me to bark and wake her up. She says me and my terrier trait but she still loves me. I take my food out of my bowl and eat it on my mat. My mummy is great.
> 
> From Buddy.


Dear Buddy,

You are doing well for a little fella. My human left my tripe out on the side instead of shutting it away, so I got her up at 0530 today as I could smell it - you ought to try it sometime - humans love it .

I have, of course, been fast asleep since my early breakfast.

Regards,

Sir Kilo


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Dear Buddy,
> 
> You are doing well for a little fella. My human left my tripe out on the side instead of shutting it away, so I got her up at 0530 today as I could smell it - you ought to try it sometime - humans love it .
> 
> ...


Dear Kilo.

Your fur is such a lovely colour my mummy says. How come my fur is so White. Mummy says it's because I'm a westie and a 
gorgeous westie. What is Tripe.

From Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Dear Kilo.
> 
> Your fur is such a lovely colour my mummy says. How come my fur is so White. Mummy says it's because I'm a westie and a gorgeous westie. What is Tripe.


Dear Buddy,

Your Mummy is very kind - don't worry you won't be white for long once you've had all your injections and are allowed to explore .

Tripe is the most deliciously stinky food ever - my human doesn't like the smell but I can sniff it out a mile off and once I can I stand and stare at my bowl, then my human, then my bowl, then my human with my best 'starving hound' face - you get the picture .

You should get working on your 'not been fed for weeks face' Buddy.

Regards,

Sir Kilo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Dear Buddy,
> 
> Your Mummy is very kind - don't worry you won't be white for long once you've had all your injections and are allowed to explore .
> 
> ...


Dear Kilo.

I would but I've not been here a week yet. I just nudged mummy's leg with my wet puppy nose. She says I'm having my kong in a bit.

From Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Buddy here. I had an accident. Went outside for a wee then came back in and had a poop on the carpet. I brought myself back in. Mummy disinfected where I did it.

From Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Where are the photos Dan? Don't you know it's compulsory????????


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Where are the photos Dan? Don't you know it's compulsory????????


Thats a point Dan wheres buddies photos


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thats a point Dan wheres buddies photos


I've been out tonight but I promise you there will be pics.

Buddy here I had another few accidents on the carpet again.my mummy is worried as I usually do one poop a day but done a few a day lately. Mummy says she's asking the vet thing tomorrow whatever a vet is.

From Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear Buddy,

I am sure you'll be braver than me at the vet. I may be big but it's been known for me to hide under the examination table .

Sir Kilo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Dear Buddy,
> 
> I am sure you'll be braver than me at the vet. I may be big but it's been known for me to hide under the examination table .
> 
> Sir Kilo.


Dear Kilo.

Your a rhodesian ridgeback aren't you, mummy told me your breed, your taller than me. I'll give you a bark and let you know how I got on. Mummy says I can have a kong after the vets.

From Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Dear Kilo.
> 
> Your a rhodesian ridgeback aren't you, mummy told me your breed, your taller than me. I'll give you a bark and let you know how I got on. Mummy says I can have a kong after the vets.
> 
> From Buddy.


Dear Buddy,

I am indeed a magnificent Rhodesian Ridgeback - big, tall Lion Hunter. Just a shame I'm scared of the vet - not so brave there .

Good luck at the vet and enjoy your Kong.

Sir Kilo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Dear Buddy,
> 
> I am indeed a magnificent Rhodesian Ridgeback - big, tall Lion Hunter. Just a shame I'm scared of the vet - not so brave there .
> 
> ...


Dear Kil.

Noaidents this morning. Mummy started saying oh that's a good boy what a good boy just because I went outside. She must want me to go potty outside so I did right.

From Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Buy here. Mummy says I was a brave boy. Vet was happy bit she gave me worming tablets. Vet thing said a few weeks after my second lot of vaccines I can go walks. I'm now having the kong mummy promised me for being a brave boy. I cried once that was it.

From Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds as if Buddy was good at the vet's Dan and is getting there with the toilet training.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Sounds as if Buddy was good at the vet's Dan and is getting there with the toilet training.


We got too excited and had an accident. His tail went between his legs at the vets but he only cried didn't wriggle. The vet said to me can you hold his heard for me with a firm grip, I said I don't want to hurt my dog but she assured me by holding him tht way Iwouldn't hurt him. He asked how old he was so we said born on 2 august and she said he's about 11 or 12 weeks then the person you got him off was a few weeks out with his age. How the breeder got his age wrong I don't know.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> We got too excited and had an accident. His tail went between his legs at the vets but he only cried didn't wriggle. The vet said to me can you hold his heard for me with a firm grip, I said I don't want to hurt my dog but she assured me by holding him tht way Iwouldn't hurt him. He asked how old he was so we said born on 2 august and she said he's about 11 or 12 weeks then the person you got him off was a few weeks out with his age. How the breeder got his age wrong I don't know.


I suspect that they were less than honest with you Dan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I suspect that they were less than honest with you Dan.


Sounds like it, I did see mum and dad though but would have preferred it if she was honest. Well at least I know how old my dog really is.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad everything went OK at the vets Dan and Buddy is OK. Good he isnt having accidents so much too, looks like the little guy is doing well with his toilet training.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad everything went OK at the vets Dan and Buddy is OK. Good he isnt having accidents so much too, looks like the little guy is doing well with his toilet training.


He's by my chair now. You wouldn't think he has an injection lol. I can't wait til I go walkies with him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> He's by my chair now. You wouldn't think he has an injection lol. I can't wait til I go walkies with him.


Be nice when you can get him out Dan and start his walks.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I know you said you went to see yorkies and westies on the same day,. Were they at the same place?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Be nice when you can get him out Dan and start his walks.


Yes he will love it.


emmaviolet said:


> I know you said you went to see yorkies and westies on the same day,. Were they at the same place?


no the yorkie and Buddy were at 2 different homes. Went to see the yorkie first, then went to where Buddy lived to meet him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Buy here. I've not had any accidents today. Mummy is letting me out for a second time in a few minus as had my food.

From Buddy.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I think we need to see some photos of the gorgeous Buddy


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I think we need to see some photos of the gorgeous Buddy


Mum got sidetracked the other day but said they'll deffo go on the computer today.

Buddybhere, I had a few accidents today.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dear Lil' Bud,

Now listen here Buddy boy, Uncle Monty here, accidents are all well and good while you're a nipper but sooner or later your Ma is going to expect you to "go busy" out in the garden, comes to us all Lil Bud the great outdoors is our pooping ground  only makes sure that you're all fenced in proper like or if you;re anything like me you'll be off the first chance youz get, but don't be doing that sort of thing coz Ma's go a bit skitzo when we'ze disappear out of the garden :nono:

Licks and woofs

Uncle Mont


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> Dear Lil' Bud,
> 
> Now listen here Buddy boy, Uncle Monty here, accidents are all well and good while you're a nipper but sooner or later your Ma is going to expect you to "go busy" out in the garden, comes to us all Lil Bud the great outdoors is our pooping ground  only makes sure that you're all fenced in proper like or if you;re anything like me you'll be off the first chance youz get, but don't be doing that sort of thing coz Ma's go a bit skitzo when we'ze disappear out of the garden :nono:
> 
> ...


Dear Monty.

You're a westie too like me. I'm trying to go busy outside. Mummy and her mum blocked both the gates off so I can't get out. 
Got my second lot of vaccines in a few weeks so won't be long til I can go walkies. Already vaccinated against parvo and other
things. No accidents today though.

Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Buddy here. I've had two more accidents. I will get the hang of it though. I pooped on the bit of carpet mummy sorted it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dan, not sure what you Mum's using on the carpet, but biological washing powder or liquid in some water is good - prevents any slight scent remaining so Buddy won't be encouraged to go on the same spot again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Dan, not sure what you Mum's using on the carpet, but biological washing powder or liquid in some water is good - prevents any slight scent remaining so Buddy won't be encouraged to go on the same spot again.


Might have to get some of that. He asked to go out so he is out again now. Put him out when I caught him thn h came in and now he is out again.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Might have to get some of that. He asked to go out so he is out again now. Put him out when I caught him thn h came in and now he is out again.


Might be what she does the washing with anyway; worth a check.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Might be what she does the washing with anyway; worth a check.


Thanks she does the washing up with fairy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Thanks she does the washing up with fairy.


Clothes washing Dan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Clothes washing Dan.


I'm really not awake yet. He's off with the terrier trait lol.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Might have to get some of that. He asked to go out so he is out again now. Put him out when I caught him thn h came in and now he is out again.


Are you taking him out enough Dan, and staying with him, waiting until he goes and then praising and treating him so he knows its the right place and to re-enforce it?

Also when he starts to go, if you use a word and use it every time, then the praise and treat when he has completely finished, then he will learn the word and associate it with going to the toilet. Later when he has learn it you can use it as a comand to tell him you want him to toilet.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

If he is asking to go out wait out there until he does his business and then treat and fuss and back indoors.

Try to see his routine a bit, like if he wees just after dinner then take him out straight away and wait until he goes.

Alfie had training pads and when he used to run onto them i'd quickly pick him up and pop him out and he learnt really quickly that wees=outside.

Hopefully he'll get the hang of it quickly.

But I think we are all dying for piccies!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to try taking him out more often, he's done a wee and a poo outside at 4 so said good boy and gave him a treat.h


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

I tried to upload pics of Buddy today but they aren't where mum said they are on the computer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Buddy here. Today I had no accidents. Well unless you count the accidental accident when I got too excited again.

From Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like you're getting somewhere Dan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Buddy here. Mummy says I'm getting a bit better with toilet training. Mummy has deciding she's keeping me on that thing she calls a lead to prevent me eating more flowers. I ate some s she couldn't catch me in time and been sick once. Mummy checked though apparrantly it's not one that poisonous. Got my second lot of injections on Friday then mummy thought the vet said a week after them I can go walkies but is going to double check. I've had one lot so I'm fine about it because my mummy will hold me. How are the other pf dogs today. Mummy's mum is getting the pics of me in the right file.

From Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Buddy here. I had no accidents yesterday apart from the accidental excited one, no accidents today and had my brekkie and just been out for the second time. I'm working on my sit on command with mummy. I do it and she gives me a yummy treats.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh well done Dan, sounds like hes realy getting the toilet training now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Oh well done Dan, sounds like hes realy getting the toilet training now.


Thanks I hope so. I was doing the sit command and he saw the treat got excited and left me an excited puddle. When I can't watch him we use the puppy training pads.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Thanks I hope so. I was doing the sit command and he saw the treat got excited and left me an excited puddle. When I can't watch him we use the puppy training pads.


Puppy training pads are sometimes not a good idea Dan, as it can confuse them and make him think that going in the house is acceptable as well as outside. Some people have had trouble and toilet training is taking a long time, and then once they take away the pads or newpaper it happens much quicker. If you only take him out really frequently and re-enforce it with the praise and treats to tell him outside is the Only place you want them to go then its usually much quicker and easier and they dont get confused as they learn outside is the only and right place to toilet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Puppy training pads are sometimes not a good idea Dan, as it can confuse them and make him think that going in the house is acceptable as well as outside. Some people have had trouble and toilet training is taking a long time, and then once they take away the pads or newpaper it happens much quicker. If you only take him out really frequently and re-enforce it with the praise and treats to tell him outside is the Only place you want them to go then its usually much quicker and easier and they dont get confused as they learn outside is the only and right place to toilet.


I know but on a Tuesday and Thursday I'm out all day and aunty can't always pop round to let him out for a toilet trip or I wouldn't use them. Aunty does try to come and let him out but if she can't the puppy pads are put down.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> I know but on a Tuesday and Thursday I'm out all day and aunty can't always pop round to let him out for a toilet trip or I wouldn't use them. Aunty does try to come and let him out but if she can't the puppy pads are put down.


Is there no chance at all that someone can come and spend a little time with him on those two days Dan? Firstly as he must be young enough to need feeding a meal in the middle of the day I would guess, secondly so that he doesn't take ages to toilet train through confusion, and lastly so he has a little company?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Is there no chance at all that someone can come and spend a little time with him on those two days Dan? Firstly as he must be young enough to need feeding a meal in the middle of the day I would guess, secondly so that he doesn't take ages to toilet train through confusion, and lastly so he has a little company?


I'm going to see what I can do about that. Didn't think of arranging somebody to come round. Mum works sister works dad works cousin is a mobile hairdresser but she lies to bring her bull terrier to keep an eye on him as he's old but still very boisterous. Another thing the breeder wasn't honest about then. She told u's to feed him twice a day. First she can't get his age right then the feeding. Only other thing would be for me to nip home see to him take him out during the day.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> I'm going to see what I can do about that. Didn't think of arranging somebody to come round. Mum works sister works dad works cousin is a mobile hairdresser but she lies to bring her bull terrier to keep an eye on him as he's old but still very boisterous. Another thing the breeder wasn't honest about then. She told u's to feed him twice a day. First she can't get his age right then the feeding. Only other thing would be for me to nip home see to him take him out during the day.


If you could get home Dan that would be good.

I think the accepted wisdom is to feed 4 meals per day until pup is 12 weeks, then three until around 6 months of age (26 weeks) as they have high nutritional requirements because of their fast growth at a young age but only small bellies.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

danielled said:


> I know but on a Tuesday and Thursday I'm out all day and aunty can't always pop round to let him out for a toilet trip or I wouldn't use them. Aunty does try to come and let him out but if she can't the puppy pads are put down.


You def need to try break up these long days  For a yound pup its just to long. Plus he wont realise what the puppy pads are for as such if your not their to guide / praise him.

If its possible for you to get home you really need to.

Ps We still need to see a photo of the gorgeous Buddy


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> You def need to try break up these long days  For a yound pup its just to long. Plus he wont realise what the puppy pads are for as such if your not their to guide / praise him.
> 
> If its possible for you to get home you really need to.
> 
> Ps We still need to see a photo of the gorgeous Buddy


He figured out what they were for yesterday and weed on the puppy pad. I know I know lol, mum is in the proceeds of putting them in the right file on the computer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> If you could get home Dan that would be good.
> 
> I think the accepted wisdom is to feed 4 meals per day until pup is 12 weeks, then three until around 6 months of age (26 weeks) as they have high nutritional requirements because of their fast growth at a young age but only small bellies.


That breeder really needs to get her facts right, she's always fed him twice a day since he stopped having milk of mum. I know I've got a dog no lol, I've started pulling poo bags out of my picket in stead of what I want to pull out.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> That breeder really needs to get her facts right, she's always fed him twice a day since he stopped having milk of mum. I know I've got a dog no lol, I've started pulling poo bags out of my picket in stead of what I want to pull out.


She doesn't sound like a good breeder at all Dan; I'd do your own research and ask on here. There isn't a lot that SDH doesn't know .


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

danielled said:


> He figured out what they were for yesterday and weed on the puppy pad. I know I know lol, mum is in the proceeds of putting them in the right file on the computer.


I think the problem is when you want him to go outside sometimes but two days a week want him to use them he will get very confused.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> She doesn't sound like a good breeder at all Dan; I'd do your own research and ask on here. There isn't a lot that SDH doesn't know .


Lesson well learned after this breeder. At least she got his sex right. Won't be going to her again for a dog. We asked the vet about meals she said if she told you twice a day feed him twice a day but really it should be 3 times at his age, but he's used to it so stick with twice a day so he doesn't get confused. Same vets Toby was with.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Lesson well learned after this breeder. At least she got his sex right. Won't be going to her again for a dog. We asked the vet about meals she said if she told you twice a day feed him twice a day but really it should be 3 times at his age, but he's used to it so stick with twice a day so he doesn't get confused. Same vets Toby was with.


It's up to you, of course, but you may find that he gets soft poos if he is given too much food for his digestive system to cope with at once as well as the other things I mentioned.

I know when Rudi comes home I'll feed 4 times a day, but that is just what I believe to be best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> It's up to you, of course, but you may find that he gets soft poos if he is given too much food for his digestive system to cope with at once as well as the other things I mentioned.
> 
> I know when Rudi comes home I'll feed 4 times a day, but that is just what I believe to be best.


At the minute his poos are fine no soft poos thankfully. Not long til yo bring Rhudi home now is it?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> At the minute his poos are fine no soft poos thankfully. Not long til yo bring Rhudi home now is it?


Nope; 15 sleeps - crate up and in his house today .


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Nope; 15 sleeps - crate up and in his house today .


Didn't think it would be long. Buddy did massive zoomies this morning, he's already been out 5 times I think now, wasn't long ago I had him out again. We had one excited accident and one genuine accident, the real accident was my fault, made the mistake of taking my eyes off him to water my fly traps. won't be doing that again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Buddy here. My mummy says she's very proud with me, no accidents in doorssince the last one, well apart from I got excited and left a puddle today. I'm getting better a sit too. Also I walk a few steps on my lead then put the brakes on, mummy uses treats and praise and fuss. She says I need to get used to it as I can go for walks soon, she says I'll get used to it eventually.

From Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Buddy here, my mummy says I've been a star today. I had an excited accident this morning because I got excited to see mummy. Since then no accidents.

From Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Buddy's doing great with his lead. He's getting better walking with his lead on every day. I didn't expect him to get so confident this quick.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant believe we still havnt seen a photo of the gorgeous Buddy 

()Apologies if I have missed a thread lol)


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Cant believe we still havnt seen a photo of the gorgeous Buddy
> 
> ()Apologies if I have missed a thread lol)


You can blam the computer for that. Mums got to upload them again as she can't get them where we want them. Pics will be on here when mum manages to upload them again. He's gorgeous alright. Just had him out again for the toilet and zoomies lol. He's making z's now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry 've not updated thi thread for a bit. buddy today has started biting when I put his lead on doesn't break the skin but does hurt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm working on the biting thing when his lead is put on, today he started biting not only when I put it on but when I take it off. I'm the only one in this house who will put his lead on ir take it off due to him biting lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> I'm working on the biting thing when his lead is put on, today he started biting not only when I put it on but when I take it off. I'm the only one in this house who will put his lead on ir take it off due to him biting lol.


If it's because he's excited I would ignore him each time he bites - so lead stays off and he doesn't get to walk or lead stays on and nothing else happens.

If he's collar - shy maybe work on making collar handling and touches a nice thing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Dogless said:


> If it's because he's excited I would ignore him each time he bites - so lead stays off and he doesn't get to walk or lead stays on and nothing else happens.
> 
> If he's collar - shy maybe work on making collar handling and touches a nice thing?


He suddenly started this biting when the lead goes on a few days ago. I've tried treats to make him go oh lead on is good but I'm still getting bit. No growling just biting. Wouldn't mind but that's my fingers lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> He suddenly started this biting when the lead goes on a few days ago. I've tried treats to make him go oh lead on is good but I'm still getting bit. No growling just biting. Wouldn't mind but that's my fingers lol.


You could start small - leave the lead out perhaps and any interest shown is rewarded; then Buddy touching it is rewarded; then you picking it up is rewarded and so on and so forth in small steps until he's happy. I did something similar with Kilo's running harness that he was wary of for some reason - took lots of chicken and loads of short training sessions over 5 days but he's loved it ever since.

In the meantime maybe just loads of play, training and interaction in the garden until Buddy's happy.

The above is assuming it's fear rather than puppy over excitement - in which case have you tried the ignoring? No walk until calm? No going back into the house until calm?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Dogless said:


> You could start small - leave the lead out perhaps and any interest shown is rewarded; then Buddy touching it is rewarded; then you picking it up is rewarded and so on and so forth in small steps until he's happy. I did something similar with Kilo's running harness that he was wary of for some reason - took lots of chicken and loads of short training sessions over 5 days but he's loved it ever since.
> 
> In the meantime maybe just loads of play, training and interaction in the garden until Buddy's happy.
> 
> The above is assuming it's fear rather than puppy over excitement - in which case have you tried the ignoring? No walk until calm? No going back into the house until calm?


Can't tell if it's excitement or fear.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Can't tell if it's excitement or fear.


Perhaps look at his whole body language - is he leaping about desperate to get outside for his walk, tugging on the lead etc and really energetic or is he wary of the lead and his collar touched -cowering, turning his head to watch the whole time, trying to wriggle out of the way and stuff like that? Is he biting to play or snapping to make the lead go away - almost sounds like the second one if other people won't touch him anymore to get the lead on and off.

Do you go to classes with him and your mum? If so, the trainer should be able to help you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Perhaps look at his whole body language - is he leaping about desperate to get outside for his walk, tugging on the lead etc and really energetic or is he wary of the lead and his collar touched -cowering, turning his head to watch the whole time, trying to wriggle out of the way and stuff like that? Is he biting to play or snapping to make the lead go away - almost sounds like the second one if other people won't touch him anymore to get the lead on and off.
> 
> Do you go to classes with him and your mum? If so, the trainer should be able to help you.


Mum won't let me take him to classes she says no because I'm meant to train him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Mum won't let me take him to classes she says no because I'm meant to train him.


Classes can be fun Dan, and also they will show yoou how to do things and then you can practice at home through the week. Its good for buddy too as he will be meeting other pups and socialising with them which is also very important. You could look to see if there is any trainers and classes in your area on here
Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

danielled said:


> Mum won't let me take him to classes she says no because I'm meant to train him.


I would try and persuade her - at training classes, you're still training your own dog, nobody does it for you, but they give you ideas of what to try and how to fix any problems and it helped me to know what I should be doing and when and which things to train first.

Plus, it's really fun if you got to the right class and the puppies all get to meet each other too - which is great to watch!

Naomi


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Classes can be fun Dan, and also they will show yoou how to do things and then you can practice at home through the week. Its good for buddy too as he will be meeting other pups and socialising with them which is also very important. You could look to see if there is any trainers and classes in your area on here
> Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


I'm trying to explain that it will be good for him.


missnaomi said:


> I would try and persuade her - at training classes, you're still training your own dog, nobody does it for you, but they give you ideas of what to try and how to fix any problems and it helped me to know what I should be doing and when and which things to train first.
> 
> Plus, it's really fun if you got to the right class and the puppies all get to meet each other too - which is great to watch!
> 
> Naomi


I'll keep trying to persuade her. He already knows sit.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I too would persuade her I loved the puppy classes I did with Sam. We did all the work the trainers just helped us with any issues and gave ideas on how to do things and make life easier. Sam also loved meeting his friends every week and it's nice to know that others are in the same boat


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> I'm trying to explain that it will be good for him.
> 
> I'll keep trying to persuade her. He already knows sit.


Cant remember if I gave this to you before Dan, its a socialisation programe, at then end of the breeders and early care givers and the new owners section there is a download so you can follow it, it also explains why socilisation is important so maybe show it to her, might help your argument too

The Puppy Plan


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Cant remember if I gave this to you before Dan, its a socialisation programe, at then end of the breeders and early care givers and the new owners section there is a download so you can follow it, it also explains why socilisation is important so maybe show it to her, might help your argument too
> 
> The Puppy Plan


You gave it to me just before I got Buddy I think and I book marked it. going to show her at some point.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Well Buddy not only knows sit but is now doing lie down for a toy and a treat. Not at the same tim though. Or sit I just say sit then once he's sitting I say down with the same tone and when he's lay down I reward. I'm so pleased with him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done to you and Buddy .



danielled said:


> You gave it to me just before I got Buddy I think and I book marked it. going to show her at some point.


Have you shown your Mum yet Dan? You need to start socialising Buddy to as many different things as you can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Well done to you and Buddy .
> 
> Have you shown your Mum yet Dan? You need to start socialising Buddy to as many different things as you can.


Yes I have and if a neighbour comes out I take him out to greet them. Just yesterday my neighbour was out binning dog poo from his Scottie the wondering scottie I went to bin Buddy's too took Buddy with me on his lead well he just wanted to greet my neighbour. That's got to be one step in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Buddy made new friends today on his walk. I've asked davidc to post a pic of Buddy on my behalf til I can get the pics sorted on my computer.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy made new friends today on his walk. I've asked davidc to post a pic of Buddy on my behalf til I can get the pics sorted on my computer.


Glad he had a good walk dan and made some new friends socialising with people and other dogs is very important. Cant wait to see his pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad he had a good walk dan and made some new friends socialising with people and other dogs is very important. Cant wait to see his pics.


It's just one pic you'll see today.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is Buddy pf'ers. 



danielled said:


> Buddy made new friends today on his walk. I've asked davidc to post a pic of Buddy on my behalf til I can get the pics sorted on my computer.


He was very good on his walk. Met another Westie too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

davidc said:


> Here is Buddy pf'ers.
> 
> He was very good on his walk. Met another Westie too.


I can't see him .


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy made new friends today on his walk. I've asked davidc to post a pic of Buddy on my behalf til I can get the pics sorted on my computer.





Dogless said:


> I can't see him .


My mistake, I tried to do the attachment thing so it would be quick, but didn't work.
Never mind, here he is now:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

There's the boy himself. Isn't he a handsome little puppy. I brushed him before that pic was taken too though you wouldn't think so lol.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

He adorable Dan   

How are you now?


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> There's the boy himself. Isn't he a handsome little puppy. I brushed him before that pic was taken too though you wouldn't think so lol.


His hair goes fluffy like mine. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

rona said:


> He adorable Dan
> 
> How are you now?


He is isn't he. That little face. I'm great. I knew you'd like him. Will that pic keep you going til I can get more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

davidc said:


> His hair goes fluffy like mine. lol


Especially when he's been out in rain.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Forgot to say Buddy boy is 4 months old today.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is adorable Dan and the picture was worth waiting for


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> He is adorable Dan and the picture was worth waiting for


He took a bot of persuading to look at the camera. Had to use a treat. Well thin it was a bit of kibble lol. Hmmm now having an it's quiet what is he doing that he shouldn't be doing moment.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yippeeeeee!!!! The boy himself . He looks like a cheeky, adorable little character .


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Yippeeeeee!!!! The boy himself . He looks like a cheeky, adorable little character .


He's cheeky all right lol. Very very cheeky. I love him though.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

davidc said:


> My mistake, I tried to do the attachment thing so it would be quick, but didn't work.
> Never mind, here he is now:


Totally gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: Pic of Bobby about same age  Twins


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

new westie owner said:


> Totally gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: Pic of Bobby about same age  Twins


Deffo a Buddy look alike.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> Totally gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: Pic of Bobby about same age  Twins


They are even doing the same pose for the camera. 
Buddy got his treat or kibble after the photo was taken.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Dan no wonder youre bursting with pride, hes beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Wow Dan no wonder youre bursting with pride, hes beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you noush, he's a stunning handsome little westie.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Buddy is a little stunner xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

westie~ma said:


> Buddy is a little stunner xxxxxxxx


He is going yo be brushed soon by me when he comes in from his mad half hour out in the garden.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, Max here mum's came to have a look at your pic's. (glad you told of Buddie's diary, he's BEAUTIFUL).

i came to this home when i was 2 and was all toilet trained, my mum and dad were so pleased with me. i am walked 4 times a day. 2 long walks and 2 short walks. fed twice a day.

i am a blue lurcher and some dogs i like, some dogs i don't. so mum is very careful when out 'walkies'. i wasn't dog socialised until i was 2 years old and mum say's that was such a pity, socialising is a necesssity really and is better done young. i can be nervous sometimes so take a wee while when meeting a new dog :001_unsure::

i do have my very good friends and haven't missed out in too much 'doggie' fun. my fav pal is a springer spaniel, rory. 

well it's been nice meeting you Buddie. talk soon, ttfn


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

feathered bird lover said:


> hi, Max here mum's came to have a look at your pic's. (glad you told of Buddie's diary, he's BEAUTIFUL).
> 
> i came to this home when i was 2 and was all toilet trained, my mum and dad were so pleased with me. i am walked 4 times a day. 2 long walks and 2 short walks. fed twice a day.
> 
> ...


Hi Max. Buddy here. I've just been having a barking session, my terrier trait. mums feeding me soon. I've only met a few dogs one was was a westie like like me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Buddy's not well. He's been sick. If he's still not right tomorrow thank goodness he's at the vet tomorrow. We think i' because his tummy isn't used to wainwrights despite the fact we're introducing it slowly.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

how is he in himself Dan? is he still bright & playful?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> how is he in himself Dan? is he still bright & playful?


He's still playful, he's more playful this afternoon than he was this morning though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Buddy here. I feel awful because I accidentally bit mum and drew blood when I got too playful. she tells me she's fine and knows it was an accident but still. I never mean to hurt anybody. have any of my pf doggy friends ever done this.

Buddy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy here. I feel awful because I accidentally bit mum and drew blood when I got too playful. she tells me she's fine and knows it was an accident but still. I never mean to hurt anybody. have any of my pf doggy friends ever done this.
> 
> Buddy.


Buddy don't worry I draw blood on my human countless times every day - my aim is to draw so much that she needs a transfusion.....but I'm being taught something called 'bite inhibition' and calming it down now so won't reach that goal after all (she hopes :devil.

Rudi.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Buddy's still not right, thank goodness he's got an appointment today at 4.40. He accidentally bit me last night as he said, but I forgive him for that.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Get well soon Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Buddy don't worry I draw blood on my human countless times every day - my aim is to draw so much that she needs a transfusion.....but I'm being taught something called 'bite inhibition' and calming it down now so won't reach that goal after all (she hopes :devil.
> 
> Rudi.


Rudi mum just told me your a puppy too like me. Only I'm a little dog. I'm not very well. Going to my nice vet for a microchip today whatever a microchip is. Mum is going to get her to try and find out what's wrong with me. Right after I've eaten I'm retching. I was sick yesterday.

Buddy.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Hope buddy is well.

Maybe leave the microchip until he is better. Tell the vet first before he does it as sometimes they dont like to do it if they are not well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Hope buddy is well.
> 
> Maybe leave the microchip until he is better. Tell the vet first before he does it as sometimes they dont like to do it if they are not well.


Will do, he does need to be microchipped at some point though. I like his vet, she is great.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

danielled said:


> Will do, he does need to be microchipped at some point though. I like his vet, she is great.


Thats good you can trust your vet and like her so much!!

Yes he will need to be done, but they may have to give him an anti sickness jab so sometimes they won't chip at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Thats good you can trust your vet and like her so much!!
> 
> Yes he will need to be done, but they may have to give him an anti sickness jab so sometimes they won't chip at the same time.


He's not being sick today just retches when he's eaten. He was sick yesterday.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope the vet goes well, let us know how Buddy is.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Rudi mum just told me your a puppy too like me. Only I'm a little dog. I'm not very well. Going to my nice vet for a microchip today whatever a microchip is. Mum is going to get her to try and find out what's wrong with me. Right after I've eaten I'm retching. I was sick yesterday.
> 
> Buddy.


Oh dear Buddy - I am sure the vet will help. I am only little too - 10 weeks old today .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Rudi mum just told me your a puppy too like me. Only I'm a little dog. I'm not very well. Going to my nice vet for a microchip today whatever a microchip is. Mum is going to get her to try and find out what's wrong with me. Right after I've eaten I'm retching. I was sick yesterday.
> 
> Buddy.


Is there any chance Dan he could have eaten something he shouldnt like stones in the garden, or is there any large bits missing from toys that you havent found or anything he could have gotten out of the bin? He could have just picked up a bug, but sometimes puppies can eat things they shouldnt and sometimes being more lethargic then usual, not wanting to eat, and when they do sicking it up after eating can sometimes be a sign of that too, some dont toilet and some have loose diarrhoea with it too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is there any chance Dan he could have eaten something he shouldnt like stones in the garden, or is there any large bits missing from toys that you havent found or anything he could have gotten out of the bin? He could have just picked up a bug, but sometimes puppies can eat things they shouldnt and sometimes being more lethargic then usual, not wanting to eat, and when they do sicking it up after eating can sometimes be a sign of that too, some dont toilet and some have loose diarrhoea with it too.


I have him on his lead in the garden yo stop him eating stuff he shouldn't. He chews stones but I take them off him when I see him with them. No bits of toys missing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Vet said the retching after food is probably due to him not eating and that is probably why he was sick yesterday. She checked his temperature and everything all fine. She said he's just being a westie thinking hmmm I'm being given this so I won't eat my food. I know why too told her mums been giving him bits of chicken and she said that's the cause of this not eating business. He is thinking if I don't eat my dog food I'll get chicken. Microchip is in. Vet advised me to put his food down leave it 30 minutes then if he doesn't eat it pick it up and try again later. He was a brave boy with the microchip.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> Vet said the retching after food is probably due to him not eating and that is probably why he was sick yesterday. She checked his temperature and everything all fine. She said he's just being a westie thinking hmmm I'm being given this so I won't eat my food. I know why too told her mums been giving him bits of chicken and she said that's the cause of this not eating business. He is thinking if I don't eat my dog food I'll get chicken. Microchip is in. Vet advised me to put his food down leave it 30 minutes then if he doesn't eat it pick it up and try again later. He was a brave boy with the microchip.


Glad the vet thinks there is nothing to worry about Dan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad the vet thinks there is nothing to worry about Dan.


She gave us worm treatment and advocate flea treatment but dopey me left it in dads car, he said he'll bring it tomorrow. The vet checked where it went in saying are you bleeding, yes you are you need to be black but as your White the blood shows up. Because he was so brave she said he's the best dog she's given a microchip too. Apparrantly they get rotties in for microchips who hit the roof screaming.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> She gave us worm treatment and advocate flea treatment but dopey me left it in dads car, he said he'll bring it tomorrow. The vet checked where it went in saying are you bleeding, yes you are you need to be black but as your White the blood shows up. Because he was so brave she said he's the best dog she's given a microchip too. Apparrantly they get rotties in for microchips who hit the roof screaming.


Wont hurt if you leave the worming and advocate for a day or two Dan anyway, especially as the spot on goes where the microchips gone in and if he is bleeding a little where they inserted it.

Glad he was a brave boy, sounds like he is a little star and doesnt mind the ver at all/


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Wont hurt if you leave the worming and advocate for a day or two Dan anyway, especially as the spot on goes where the microchips gone in and if he is bleeding a little where they inserted it.
> 
> Glad he was a brave boy, sounds like he is a little star and doesnt mind the ver at all/


When we were called by the vet he was trying to take me where he wanted to g lol. The vet looked at him and said hereare you going Buddy you've disappeared. She said to leave it for a few days and do the worming and flea treatment after weekend.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Glad Buddy is feeling a bit better. 

I've drawn a picture of Buddy in the snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

davidc said:


> Glad Buddy is feeling a bit better.
> 
> I've drawn a picture of Buddy in the snow.


I get that but not sure anybody else will, a certain somebody didn't even get it.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> I get that but not sure anybody else will, a certain somebody didn't even get it.


Some members might.  I will have a go at really drawing him. 
Not drawn a Westie for years since one of my young cousins wanted a drawing. lol then the other two wanted one.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

Max here, glad your'e feeling better Buddy. 

the trails and tribulations or owners go through, but they do love us.

i met Clyde the lhaso apso, my owners friends dog, so we had quite a nice wee walk, owners got a good blether too, lol.

take care.

Woof Woof from Max, talk later Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

feathered bird lover said:


> Max here, glad your'e feeling better Buddy.
> 
> the trails and tribulations or owners go through, but they do love us.
> 
> ...


Buddy here. I wasn't actually ill, vet said I was being a typical westie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Buddy when I say sit lies down. I go sit and does down I'm like Buddy this is not sit.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha, well at least you know he CAN do them... just in the wrong order!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> Hahahaha, well at least you know he CAN do them... just in the wrong order!


He used to do them in the right order just recently doing down when I say sit lol. Now how to get it right so that when I say sit he sits and down he does down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Think we've nearly sorted Buddy's not eating thing out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Been raining here today wlll day so Buddy not been pleased about having to go out. He's not long been out and as soon as I'd dried him off he ran into my room and lay under my radiator.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Been raining here today wlll day so Buddy not been pleased about having to go out. He's not long been out and as soon as I'd dried him off he ran into my room and lay under my radiator.


He's nice and warm and cosy now then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Buddy cut his paw on the way out to the garden.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy cut his paw on the way out to the garden.


Oh dear. Hope it's not too bad - if you have any doubts Dan get a vet to check it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Oh dear. Hope it's not too bad - if you have any doubts Dan get a vet to check it.


Will do. It's not a nasty one. We managed to stop it bleeding. My sister helped me with it. No doubts at the minute but he's staying on lead in the garden for a bit. At least he's stopped eating flowers now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Buddy here. I've been stealing mummy's slippers and destroying my bed this morning mummy says when I do that I'm a naughty boy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy here. I've been stealing mummy's slippers and destroying my bed this morning mummy says when I do that I'm a naughty boy.


Oh dear Buddy; maybe your human can give you a chew or game to occupy you and stop you doing it? .


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Oh dear Buddy; maybe your human can give you a chew or game to occupy you and stop you doing it? .


Tried that he just carries on.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Tried that he just carries on.


A time out Dan? Sometimes pups can't 'switch themselves off' and get a bit manic so you have to teach them to settle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Morning all. Buddy knows soethings up. He keeps looking where his present is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Dogless said:


> A time out Dan? Sometimes pups can't 'switch themselves off' and get a bit manic so you have to teach them to settle.


I'll try the timeout next tie he is neither thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Buddy has started humping my leg, help.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Interrupt and redirect him Dan or if you can't have him on his lead so that you can remove him - I tend to do timeouts for this too if it's through sheer overexcitement as it was with Kilo. Rudi has yet to try...but I'm sure his time will come!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Interrupt and redirect him Dan or if you can't have him on his lead so that you can remove him - I tend to do timeouts for this too if it's through sheer overexcitement as it was with Kilo. Rudi has yet to try...but I'm sure his time will come!


I was playing with his toy and next thing I know he is humping my leg. He thinks this new lead is great for chewing lol. I just move the button up it goes longer then I press the button it brings him back without the electric shock it's not the lead that gives a shock thankfully.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> I was playing with his toy and next thing I know he is humping my leg. He thinks this new lead is great for chewing lol. I just move the button up it goes longer then I press the button it brings him back without the electric shock it's not the lead that gives a shock thankfully.


What gives an electric shock Dan? . Perhaps watch for when he gets too 'over the top' playing and try and stop play just before that point? It is normal though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm working on getting Buddy to walk nicely on Lead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Dogless said:


> What gives an electric shock Dan? . Perhaps watch for when he gets too 'over the top' playing and try and stop play just before that point? It is normal though.


Somebody I know told me about these flexi leashes here you press the button to bring the dog back and she said something about she hates those leads because they give an electric shock to the dog, mine isn't that kind of lead though. I press the button to shorten and lock the lead no shock involved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Just walked Buddy and we may as well have been running. That's what happens when he hasn't got his harness on. He pulls but with his harness on he won't pull. He really really really wanted to meet the dog up the road but I've been warned the other dog doesn't do strangers or other dogs. I've been trying the stopping when he pulls and waiting for him to move towards me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Buddy walked to heel 5 times today. Then somebody shouted to me to put him on a lead so I said this is a lead and he is on it look I'm holding it here and this is what the lead is attached too showing her the harness. The harness is a new one smallr one that actually fits. Mum got it yesterday.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy walked to heel 5 times today. Then somebody shouted to me to put him on a lead so I said this is a lead and he is on it look I'm holding it here and this is what the lead is attached too showing her the harness. The harness is a new one smallr one that actually fits. Mum got it yesterday.


Well done Buddy; when they walk so that it feels as if they aren't on a lead it's the best feeling ever isn't it? .


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Well done Buddy; when they walk so that it feels as if they aren't on a lead it's the best feeling ever isn't it? .


Yes it's great, I loved it couldn't saying good boy Buddy good boy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Took Budy for a walk today. He did well on his new lead when ai let it go longer and he figured it out nd got a bit more confident. Didn't let it go too long just making it longer bit by bit. He was stroked by a man on the walk who sensibly asked me if he bites so said no he's fine to stroke as he doesn't bite he is a puppy. The man said he is cure and I thought you are right about that.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You'll be stopped by loads of people now Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

rona said:


> You'll be stopped by loads of people now Dan


On his first walk people were stopping us. That rottie barked at us again the same rot tie that has gone for neighbours that one I was warned about.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Took Budy for a walk today. He did well on his new lead when ai let it go longer and he figured it out nd got a bit more confident. Didn't let it go too long just making it longer bit by bit. He was stroked by a man on the walk who sensibly asked me if he bites so said no he's fine to stroke as he doesn't bite he is a puppy. The man said he is cure and I thought you are right about that.


He did well didn't he and he looked good in his new coat.
He was the best dressed dog, he wasn't walking around naked like those other dogs. 

Was glad I wore my boots today when we went through that puddle.
Buddy's coat really suits him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

davidc said:


> He did well didn't he and he looked good in his new coat.
> He was the best dressed dog, he wasn't walking around naked like those other dogs.
> 
> Was glad I wore my boots today when we went through that puddle.
> Buddy's coat really suits him.


Yes he did. See what I mean with the ig bad rottweiler.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Yes he did. See what I mean with the ig bad rottweiler.


Yeah think the owners of that rottweiler should train it better.
Buddy really looked like he was taking in his surroundings on the walk, not being naughty or anything, just looking left and right seeing what he could see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Buddy is 5 months old today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

My stupid uncle just let Buddy out. Into the front garden. a man came to take Mums car to be fixed uncle decided to ignore me when I said don't open the front door til I get the dog well he ignored me and opened the door saying he won't come out, then he ran out luckily not to the road. 

The man picked him up saying to uncle stupid she did tell you not to open the door then the man handed Buddy back to me so I said thsnkyou you to him then turned to my uncle and said if I'd have lost my dog then it would have been your fault. I was just going down to pick him up when it happened.

My aunty came over saying to my uncle you idiot then my uncle goes he's just a dog. My reply was Buddy's not just a dog, he is my best friend, he is family. As my hands were about to pick Buddy up he ran out. My plan was to carry him into the back room and shut the door but my uncle thought it would be a better idea to let him out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Buddy has been a little terrierist today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Stupid uncle just said get sow doggy wipes to use on him there is nothing wrong with westies skin. Then when I told him the westies are prone to skin problems he said load of rubbish. Same one who nearly lost my dog the other day. He won't listen. Are these wipes safe or do they exist first.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Stupid uncle just said get sow doggy wipes to use on him there is nothing wrong with westies skin. Then when I told him the westies are prone to skin problems he said load of rubbish. Same one who nearly lost my dog the other day. He won't listen. Are these wipes safe or do they exist first.


You can get them - seen them in PAH; I would just use a damp cloth though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Dogless said:


> You can get them - seen them in PAH; I would just use a damp cloth though.


Don't worry I don't plan on getting them. I said I would to shut him up. Then I said do your research on westies then tell me I'm wrong. As I know about the skin issues I'm cautious about using things.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Stupid uncle just said get sow doggy wipes to use on him there is nothing wrong with westies skin. Then when I told him the westies are prone to skin problems he said load of rubbish. Same one who nearly lost my dog the other day. He won't listen. Are these wipes safe or do they exist first.


My cousin's Westie has skin problems. When she took her to the vet, the vet said she was the oldest Westie they had ever seen to start having skin problems, they are very common in Westies they said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

davidc said:


> My cousin's Westie has skin problems. When she took her to the vet, the vet said she was the oldest Westie they had ever seen to start having skin problems, they are very common in Westies they said.


It's expected in westies sadly. These guys are prone to them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Buddy has a new bed, the plan is to put it in the crate when we get it. It's a corner bed. Will try and get pics of him in it. He destroyed the other bed. Mums hopefully going for the crate tomorrow while I'm at ordsall hall. She was going to get it from pets at home but they want a silly amount do getting it from argos for a sensible price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Buddy's started chewing his paw.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Buddy has a crate now and mum said when she put it down he ran straight into it and lay down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Buddy has soft poos. Has it yesterday too but nothing has changed food wise. We don't think it's the wainwrights food because we are introducing that slowly.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you perhaps feeding too much Dan? Poos can go soft with over feeding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Are you perhaps feeding too much Dan? Poos can go soft with over feeding.


We don't think so as he's still not eating much. Even though we've followed the vets advice.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

New treats at all? Any extras? Has he been scavenging? 

Maybe it is just the switch of food - the new food may not be quite right for him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Dogless said:


> New treats at all? Any extras? Has he been scavenging?
> 
> Maybe it is just the switch of food - the new food may not be quite right for him.


Hmmm my cousin did get him some new treats for Christmas but he did a runny poo this morning too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

If you have any concerns I'd pop back to the vet Dan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Dogless said:


> If you have any concerns I'd pop back to the vet Dan.


Will see how he goes if I don't give him the new treats if the runs nd soft poos stop I'll know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Buddy is doing great with sit unless somebody comes round then he'll do what he wants lol.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

danielled said:


> Buddy is doing great with sit unless somebody comes round then he'll do what he wants lol.


Thanks for updating for me babe


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Thanks for updating for me babe


He's doing good ith stay too. You are welcome, I know you like Buddy. Tell Bumble me and Buddy say hello.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

He says heya and sends a lick 

How long can he stay for now? That's really good  How old is he now even?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> He says heya and sends a lick
> 
> How long can he stay for now? That's really good  How old is he now even?


Sometimes he'll stay for about a minute. He is 5 months old now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Buddy just gave me a scare. I couldn't find him but the minute I opened the dog food cupboard to check the dog food tub was shut properly out he came. I couldn't find him anywhere then he showed up as if to say hello mum were you looking for me.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy just gave me a scare. I couldn't find him but the minute I opened the dog food cupboard to check the dog food tub was shut properly out he came. I couldn't find him anywhere then he showed up as if to say hello mum were you looking for me.


Pets like to give us scares don't they, it's like it's their hobby.
Now you know what to do if you ever can't find him again though, just open the dog food cupboard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

Buddy's spent the evening barking and growling at the back door. Terriers eh lol. Good job I love him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Buddy's worked out how to get the filter cartridge out of the filter in pond. it was ready for the bin but he was ripping it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Buddy's just let one go so opened the back door out he ran did a poo and is ow doing zoomies. Just had to open a window. stinky boy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

danielled said:


> Buddy's just let one go so opened the back door out he ran did a poo and is ow doing zoomies. Just had to open a window. stinky boy.


What you feeding him Dan or do you think it was the filter?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

rona said:


> What you feeding him Dan or do you think it was the filter?


We got that off him before he ate it. I'm feeding him a bit of Royal can in mixed with a bit of wain wrights kibble as switching him over to wain wrights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Buddy went for a walk again today and made some friends. Some idiots came really fast past us on motorbikes.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy went for a walk again today and made some friends. Some idiots came really fast past us on motorbikes.


Yeah they shouldn't have even been where we were, don't know how they got their motorbikes there. Picked Buddy up in case he tried to run to them when those idiots came, he was on a lead though but they didn't give us much space.

Buddy enjoyed his walk. Saw a squirrel too which made it's way up the enbankment before Buddy saw it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

davidc said:


> Yeah they shouldn't have even been where we were, don't know how they got their motorbikes there. Picked Buddy up in case he tried to run to them when those idiots came, he was on a lead though but they didn't give us much space.
> 
> Buddy enjoyed his walk. Saw a squirrel too which made it's way up the enbankment before Buddy saw it.


They could have hurt Buddy with those bikes. Nice of the fellow dog owner to tell us. Bad timing though when I was trying to pick up after Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Buddy's too interested in my bandage from my toe hail removal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

It's snowing and Buddy's just Bren out for a we'e wnd poo before bed. Now I can't get him in out of the snow. He's having too much fun. H keeps trying to catch the snow flakes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Buddy's discovered he can un up stairs. He knows he isn't allowed up there too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy's discovered he can un up stairs. He knows he isn't allowed up there too.


How about a baby gate?


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

danielled said:


> Buddy went for a walk again today and made some friends. Some idiots came really fast past us on motorbikes.


Sorry dan, missed this...that happened to me and fluff face once.

Even *I* flipped out and called him every name under the sun (he literally skidded to a halt about half a foot in front).

Though I did then go and find him and grovel an apology :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Dogless said:


> How about a baby gate?


mum thinks he'd get his head stuck in a baby gate.


Flamingoes said:


> Sorry dan, missed this...that happened to me and fluff face once.
> 
> Even *I* flipped out and called him every name under the sun (he literally skidded to a halt about half a foot in front).
> 
> Though I did then go and find him and grovel an apology :blush:


these guys made no attempt to stop.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

danielled said:


> mum thinks he'd get his head stuck in a baby gate.
> 
> these guys made no attempt to stop.


You can get different sized ones for different dogs which are 'dog gates' or an actual baby gate.

Measure his head and measure the bars 

ETA that's rubbish of them


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> You can get different sized ones for different dogs which are 'dog gates' or an actual baby gate.
> 
> Measure his head and measure the bars
> 
> ETA that's rubbish of them


Might have to look at those gates.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

I found a grape in a bag of dog treats today. Checked the whole bag for more no more. Told mum she said she'd take the grape and the treats to where the treats were bought tomorrow. It's a good job I found that grape. Good thing I have another bag of treats for Buddy. What idiot would put a grape in dog food and dog treats. If he'd have eaten it I would have been at the vets. I'm livid, that could have been an expensive vet trip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Buddy has learned paw and has nearly got other paw. I'm running out of ideas for his kong. Can't put human food in it or he'll stop eating dog food.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy has learned paw and has nearly got other paw. I'm running out of ideas for his kong. Can't put human food in it or he'll stop eating dog food.


You tried probiotic yoghurt Dan, perhaps mixed with a little grated cheese, grated carrot, peanut butter or a few treats to keep it interesting?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Dogless said:


> You tried probiotic yoghurt Dan, perhaps mixed with a little grated cheese, grated carrot, peanut butter or a few treats to keep it interesting?


After he stopped eating dog food when we gave him human food the vet told me not to give him any kind of human food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I think somebody has some big boy teeth.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> After he stopped eating dog food when we gave him human food the vet told me not to give him any kind of human food.


It isn't in his bowl though or fed from the table etc - if he can only have dog food there aren't many filling options!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried putting wet dog food in his kong? 
another favourite here is cream cheese 
yogurt is a good one too and always goes down well here. 

theres lots of recipe ideas on the kong website you should take a look and see what you think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Dogless said:


> It isn't in his bowl though or fed from the table etc - if he can only have dog food there aren't many filling options!


I double checked with mum it's just til he's eating properly. He is slowly getting there.


redroses2106 said:


> Have you tried putting wet dog food in his kong?
> another favourite here is cream cheese
> yogurt is a good one too and always goes down well here.
> 
> theres lots of recipe ideas on the kong website you should take a look and see what you think.


I had the idea of wet dog food today and suggested it to mum. She said if it's dog food then why not. Do you think I could put home made treats in if I made them the right size.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> I double checked with mum it's just til he's eating properly. He is slowly getting there.
> 
> I had the idea of wet dog food today and suggested it to mum. She said if it's dog food then why not. Do you think I could put home made treats in if I made them the right size.


You can put anything in - just experiment and see what goes down well!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Dogless said:


> You can put anything in - just experiment and see what goes down well!


Thanks will do.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

My two had left over cottage pie in theirs the other day. They loved it, my carpet however did not


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Beth17 said:


> My two had left over cottage pie in theirs the other day. They loved it, my carpet however did not


Lol Buddy isn't allowed on the carpet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Mum got sow treats tht fit his kong perfectly. He had his kong and managed to get the treat out.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done Buddy - bet he enjoyed it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Well done Buddy - bet he enjoyed it!


He loved it. He looked t me as if to say more mum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Wish I had my camera on me a minute ago. Buddy was lay on my knee with his head on my chest.:001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Wish I had my camera on me a minute ago. Buddy was lay on my knee with his head on my chest.:001_wub:


That's how Rudi is now, snoring fit to raise the rafters!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Dogless said:


> That's how Rudi is now, snoring fit to raise the rafters!


He's under my chair now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Where has the time gone. Buddy is 6 months.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Where has the time gone. Buddy is 6 months.


It doesn't seem like that long ago since you got him does it.
Where did the time go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

davidc said:


> It doesn't seem like that long ago since you got him does it.
> Where did the time go.


Seems like yesterday I got my best friend lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Buddy's beds had it. He needs another new one thanks very much Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Well I thought I sorted Buddy's biting when the lead comes into the picture as he hadn't done it for ages but he has started again so trying the same thing again as last tie to stop it. Going to take more pics of him and post them.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Like I said on the VMs Dan make the lead a really good thing - get the lead out loads and treat him, leave it out on the side or floor and treat him for going near it etc so lead = good things for Buddy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Like I said on the VMs Dan make the lead a really good thing - get the lead out loads and treat him, leave it out on the side or floor and treat him for going near it etc so lead = good things for Buddy.


I will thank you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

danielled said:


> Well I thought I sorted Buddy's biting when the lead comes into the picture as he hadn't done it for ages but he has started again so trying the same thing again as last tie to stop it. *Going to take more pics of him and post them*.


About bloomin time :001_tt2: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

rona said:


> About bloomin time :001_tt2: :laugh:


Lol there will be a pic overload hopefully. Mum works and she is the only one who knows how to put pics on the pooter from my camera.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Buddy's is at the groomers tomorrow. Mums friend is a groomer. She does it at her home so that's where he'll be going. I will get pics of him when he's done. He is a little terror sometimes. Then on Tuesday he will have a day out with me. don't worry we're not walking for miles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Buddy boy I's at the groomers now. Pick him up in a few hours. She's going phone mum when we can pick him up. Feels strange without him around.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Buddy boy I's at the groomers now. Pick him up in a few hours. She's going phone mum when we can pick him up. Feels strange without him around.


He'll be back soon and you'll have extra time with him tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

davidc said:


> He'll be back soon and you'll have extra time with him tomorrow.


He was crying when I left but told him I'll be back to pick you up in a few hours boy and he tilted his head.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

He's home and very handsome. I've took a pic of him.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's some pictures from today. Buddy was very good. We took him a walk to Pets At Home then back to the Angel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

There's mr good looking terror himself.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Good to see he's doing well, sweetness,

much love xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Good to see he's doing well, sweetness,
> 
> much love xx


Isn't he looking good after his bath brush and hair cut. How's Bumby.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a very handsome boy how old is he now?


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

danielled said:


> Isn't he looking good after his bath brush and hair cut. How's Bumby.


He is  And he's SO white 

He's grand thanks lovely, he sends licks xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> He's a very handsome boy how old is he now?


He I's 8 and half months old now.


Flamingoes said:


> He is  And he's SO white
> 
> He's grand thanks lovely, he sends licks xx


very White isn't he. The groomer is lovely.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is adorable Dan, he has such a sweet lovely little face too, you are right to be a very proud mummy!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> He is adorable Dan, he has such a sweet lovely little face too, you are right to be a very proud mummy!!


He's asleep now in my room.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

danielled said:


> He I's 8 and half months old now.
> 
> very White isn't he. The groomer is lovely.


It doesn't seem that long. You can see the intelligence in his face in that last photo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> It doesn't seem that long. You can see the intelligence in his face in that last photo.


He is intelligent alright and he knows it lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

He's looking very smart Dan, he's really grown up hasn't he?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Dogless said:


> He's looking very smart Dan, he's really grown up hasn't he?


Yes he's grown so fast.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very handsome :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww he's such a handsome Buddy and he looks very smart after his grooming. No wonder you are a proud mummy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww Dan hes a little cracker:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

new westie owner said:


> Very handsome :001_wub::001_wub:


Now we just need to see how quick it grows back.


BeagleOesx said:


> Aww he's such a handsome Buddy and he looks very smart after his grooming. No wonder you are a proud mummy


I'm a very proud mummy.


noushka05 said:


> Aww Dan hes a little cracker:001_wub:


knew you'd love the pic. We're trying to teach him to go to the toilet n a toilet mum got him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

I's it bad that I'm thinking about Buddy's next collar. Not sure what colour to get him. he's had a blu one he now has a purple one as you can see. He's not having a pink one as pink isn't his colour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

Buddy's been quite a good bo today. He playedwith his friend Bonnie the wondering Scottish terrier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

I've now got a jar to put his treats in as mums noticed I struggle with the packets and a jar to put a quid in each week. You know just so that when I need something for him I can take the money out of the jar. Put my £1 in for this week and now every Monday I will put money in. it's there when I need it then. Also with the treat jar I know what I've got and when I need more treats. In the treat jar at the minute he has pedigree cheesy bites don't get them often as I knowwhat pedigree are like and some doggy chocolate drops. Once these are gone ai'll put his ww treats in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

We had a fun dog show today at ordsall hall and I entered him in one ofthe ctogories which dog the judge would take homand Buddygot 3rd place. Came home with a rosette.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> We had a fun dog show today at ordsall hall and I entered him in one ofthe ctogories which dog the judge would take homand Buddygot 3rd place. Came home with a rosette.


He did great didn't he?  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

davidc said:


> He did great didn't he?  :thumbup:


He surprised me with his walking to heel.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done Buddy .


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Well done Buddy .


He did great. Didn't get distracted once.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Since Buddy got hit by stupid woman on a bike he was fearful of bikes. Been working withbhim on that and til yesterday when we got a bike speeding along round a corner he was doing great but that gave u's a setback as he growled and really tried to get to the bike o today ai put him on his long line to start from scratch with bikes and he didn't lunge tthe bike.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Since Buddy got hit by stupid woman on a bike he was fearful of bikes. Been working withbhim on that and til yesterday when we got a bike speeding along round a corner he was doing great but that gave u's a setback as he growled and really tried to get to the bike o today ai put him on his long line to start from scratch with bikes and he didn't lunge tthe bike.


He did great today didn't he.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

davidc said:


> He did great today didn't he.


Yes he did. He's now fast asleep.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

danielled said:


> Yes he did. He's now fast asleep.


All that training just wears them out doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

rona said:


> All that training just wears them out doesn't it?


Yes it does, I wish he'd stop biting when I put his lead on him though. Sorted that before and doing the same thing now but it's jut not working.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Yes he did. He's now fast asleep.


Aww at least you get a break when he's asleep.  He is one high energy dog. 



rona said:


> All that training just wears them out doesn't it?


I think *I'm* tired out after that walk. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

davidc said:


> Aww at least you get a break when he's asleep.  He is one high energy dog.
> 
> I think *I'm* tired out after that walk. lol


Well he's a terrier they are full ofenergy. Full of character too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

We've got the duke box on and Buddy has been howling away to the music.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Got a treat bag yesterday. We sent the form off f obedience class so just waiting for the trainer to contact us now to tell u's which course she has space for us on.  for some reason on the first week she doesn't want dogs there, how the hevk u's the dog meant to learn when he's not there. Mum said it's introductions week the first week. You'd think she'd want the dogs there for that. Obviously not.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am guessing that the week without dogs will be getting to know you, setting out "rules" and the way that training will work, answering any questions you have etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I am guessing that the week without dogs will be getting to know you, setting out "rules" and the way that training will work, answering any questions you have etc.


I've got a few questions for her about the course. It's six week course. I'm looking forward to the 5 weeks I can take my dog more than the first wek where I can't take my dog. I need to speak to her about the biting when I put the lead on and him not liking being handled by strangers, he scratched the groomer when she tried to pick him up to turn him round. That wasthe day she u's about the biting when we put his lead on. Yes he's still doing that. Really can't seem to stop it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> I've got a few questions for her about the course. It's six week course. I'm looking forward to the 5 weeks I can take my dog more than the first wek where I can't take my dog. I need to speak to her about the biting when I put the lead on and him not liking being handled by strangers, he scratched the groomer when she tried to pick him up to turn him round. That wasthe day she u's about the biting when we put his lead on. Yes he's still doing that. Really can't seem to stop it.


Hopefully the trainer will be able to point you in the right direction Dan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Hopefully the trainer will be able to point you in the right direction Dan.


I hope so because the biting needs to stop. He doesn't break the skin but he does hurt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

How the heck do you teach a dog to roll over when the daft terrier just jumps for the treat instead of rolling over.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

davidc said:


> My mistake, I tried to do the attachment thing so it would be quick, but didn't work.
> Never mind, here he is now:


Awwwww Buds is adorable Dan... I wanna steal him!!! Great to see a pic of the "famous" cutie pie x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

tillysdream said:


> Awwwww Buds is adorable Dan... I wanna steal him!!! Great to see a pic of the "famous" cutie pie x


I knew you'd like my boy Buddy. He's grown and been neutered since then.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> I knew you'd like my boy Buddy. He's grown and been neutered since then.


I am sure he is just as cute as a grown up! And so glad you have been a responsible owner and had him neutered (extra brownie points).  Neutering should help with the biting/aggression issue as his hormone level declines over a 3-6 month period.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

tillysdream said:


> I am sure he us just as cute as a grown up! And so glad you have been a responsible owner and had him neutered (extra brownie points).  Neutering should help with the biting/aggression issue as his hormone level declines over a 3-6 month period.


I planned on entering him. Thankfully when he bites he doesn't break the skin. The vet was great when I took him in to be neutered. There's enough unwanted dogs in shelters because owners don't spay and neuter.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> I planned on entering him. Thankfully when he bites he doesn't break the skin. The vet was great when I took him in to be neutered. There's enough unwanted dogs in shelters because owners don't spay and neuter.


You are sooooo right Dan 

And it sounds like Buds is just giving you "love bites" then  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

tillysdream said:


> You are sooooo right Dan
> 
> And it sounds like Buds is just giving you "love bites" then  :lol:


He's quite a few tricks. Buddy I's a clever boy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Buddy did quite well at dog training tonight. We struggled with stay but he will get there. Trainer stayed next to me during the exercises so I could see what ahe was doing which I couldn't because the lighting there I's as useful as a chocolate teapot. She was great helped me when I needed help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

I've had Buddy a year today. pic overload on it's way from. Walk. He was on his long line as we are still working on our recall with the rattle recall training. We met a gorgeous salusky x lurcher he was a beautiful dog. Not sure if I Spelt salusky right.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are some pics from the walk:





































And finally Buddy showing off his moves listening to his iPod.
(He doesn't really have an iPod obviously )


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Excuse the terror on 2 legs he decided to try and get the treat before doing a trick.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

lovely photos


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> lovely photos


I brushed him when we returned from the walk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Got a head collar for Buddy today trainer suggested it. She said they have gentle leaders that would fit buddy in wilkinsons, no they don't. I'm getting him used to it with treats.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Buddy's new coat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

He needs a hair cut again. I'm about to give him a good brush.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Very smart little coat .


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Very smart little coat .


He's also got a head collar that I'm getting him used to it. He's not ready for the lead to be atratched to the head collar but that's fine, we can go at his pace. No rush. I said to him it's a new thing he's never had anything on his nose before. Trainer suggested getting a head collar she said gentle leaders are great but I looed for a gentle leader in wilkinsons she said they sell them, they do but not in Buddy size.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> He's also got a head collar that I'm getting him used to it. He's not ready for the lead to be atratched to the head collar but that's fine, we can go at his pace. No rush. I said to him it's a new thing he's never had anything on his nose before. Trainer suggested getting a head collar she said gentle leaders are great but I looed for a gentle leader in wilkinsons she said they sell them, they do but not in Buddy size.


He seems very small for a headcollar Dan - is it pulling you're having dramas with?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> He seems very small for a headcollar Dan - is it pulling you're having dramas with?


Yes he's started pulling again and also the trainer thinks a head collar would help me as well as him. I have seen other westies with head collars on but he I's smaller than most westies I've seen. He's fine with the bit at the back of his head just the nose bit he's not used to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Well this week was the final week of th beginners class at og training nd.....
We passed. Buddy got a certificate to say we passed. Now it's on to the intermediate class which starts a week on Thursday. On week six on the intermediate course Buddy will take the good citizen test. I now have a tired terrier. I think he can and will easily pass the good citizen test.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Buddy was a naughty boy at dog training. We did recall and he did that perfect. Next we did this exercise where you walk forward after telling the dog to sit and wait then turn left and call the dog. I chose to drop the lead as he did such a good recall, anyway I told him to sit and wait, walked forward, turned left and called him, he didn't come then. Called him again with an excited voice and he looked at me picked up his lead in his mouth and goodbye, he was off. Mum went after the Horror bag. It was dark so I couldn't run away fom him. Trainer said your not the first one that's happened too and won't be the last, don't worry that's not in the test. As soon as mum got close to him he jumped up and ran further away. he lies down and waits til you get near him then he runs.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Bronze is easy dan, you'll fly through it beut.

Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Bronze is easy dan, you'll fly through it beut.
> 
> Hope you're all well xxxx


I will provided he doesn't run off again lol.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

danielled said:


> Well this week was the final week of th beginners class at og training nd.....
> We passed. Buddy got a certificate to say we passed. Now it's on to the intermediate class which starts a week on Thursday. On week six on the intermediate course Buddy will take the good citizen test. I now have a tired terrier. I think he can and will easily pass the good citizen test.


Well done you and Buddy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks now we're on the intermediate course, good citizen test on week 6.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done Dan .


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Well done Dan .


Thank you. Intermefiat course is good, apart from Buddy running off.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> Thank you. Intermefiat course is good, apart from Buddy running off.


Naughty Buddy :devil:.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Naughty Buddy :devil:.


Yes very naughty. He did a perfect recall but on the next exercise decided to run off and chew his lead. Got to take his comb for the good citizen test.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Well done to you both :thumbup: and glad you're enjoying the intermediate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Freddie and frank said:


> Well done to you both :thumbup: and glad you're enjoying the intermediate.


The trainer is fantastic. All positive reward based training. No dominance theory at all or I'd have left the group.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

Buddy took the bronze good citizen test tonight. He failed on the stay. Never mind if at first you don't succeed try qnd try again.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

nevermind, danni. at least you tried. better luck next time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> nevermind, danni. at least you tried. better luck next time.


The trainer said most dogs that fail fail on the stay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Well took Buddy to the park yesterday to do some recall training in the tennis court. You know that recall that is none existant if another dog is about? Another dog was on the other side of the fence so I recalled him he came back. I must have had a tasty treat. He came back every time I called him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That's good progress Dan .


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Dogless said:


> That's good progress Dan .


I don't think it will be long til he can be offlead more on walks.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

danielled said:


> I don't think it will be long til he can be offlead more on walks.


You have a longline too haven't you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Dogless said:


> You have a longline too haven't you?


Yes that still gets used a lot. Still gets into terrible tangles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Went to dog training and on the recall it went something like this.

Me. Buddy sit.
Buddy sat.
Me. Wait. Said this while walking away.
He waits.
Me. Buddy come.
Buddy looks at me.
Me in a firm voice. Buddy here.
Cue Buddy running off.
Me. No don't you dare.
Buddy runs a bit further.
Me. If you make one more move mr.
Buddy goes further aware.
Me. Buddy get back here.
He runs again.
Me. Buddy I said get back here now.

Mum had to go and retrieve him. The test is next week too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Any tips on how to stop him barking at the tv. I can't watch anything with cats dogs dinosaurs chipmunks or any furry animal in it without him barking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Buddy is being very naughty tonight. He keeps trying to destroy his bed, biting me wanting to play and chewing the chairs told him off every time. Tonight he's Buddy the villian.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Buddy has a new matress. It's in my room.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I have made Honey-Bee her own facebook page with every picture I have ever taken on it and also her first walk first swim etc  that way the pictures will never be lost and I will always have her page ..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

lisaslovelys said:


> I have made Honey-Bee her own facebook page with every picture I have ever taken on it and also her first walk first swim etc  that way the pictures will never be lost and I will always have her page ..


The pics I've taken of Buddy will stay on my ipad air.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Knowing what I am like with phones I wanted something I could store the pics on that I couldn't drop down the loo or in the bath :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

lisaslovelys said:


> Knowing what I am like with phones I wanted something I could store the pics on that I couldn't drop down the loo or in the bath :laugh:


I dropped my phone recently and it's smashed on the back. The case on it is saving my fingers so that can stay on. Got pics of him on my phone too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Buddy is going to the groomers tomorrow at 4.30.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

He's had a haircut. Was going to post a before and after pic but ipad will only let me post one for sone reason.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww hes such a cutie Dan, bet theres never a dull moment with the little rascal


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> Aww hes such a cutie Dan, bet theres never a dull moment with the little rascal


He's looking good isn't he. She had to cut him quite short as mum left it so long.


----------

